# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Jay Cutler Offseason

## STAYHUNGRY

What a friggin slob...but I guess you do what works.

----------


## Hackamaniac

Looks fake as fck to me!

----------


## NOREGRETS

> Looks fake as fck to me!


Agreed

----------


## Kale

complete bullshit

----------


## C_Bino

Its a proven fake
This was posted a long time ago.

----------


## CSAR

That shit is fake.

----------


## scriptfactory

If that is fake it's one of the best ones I've seen.

----------


## anabolicwannabe

that looks like jay's face and house on fat b*stard's body lmao...

----------


## Fat Guy

Say it aint so.... :Scared:  
I guess 12000 calories a day catches up to you

----------


## *Narkissos*

> If that is fake it's one of the best ones I've seen.


Ditto.. doesn't look fake imo

Who 'disproved' it?

----------


## wascaptain5214

ive noticed his face has changed shape over the last couple of years.....he is fat in that pic for sure.

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

I'm almost sorry I posted it..I honestly have no idea if it is fake or not but it was on Yahoo photos..pictures of Jay Cutler. The ohter one's in the set were all real because many were him onstage and in shape. I didn't even think this was fake. You can do certain things with photo shop but honestly the program is not that great and when something is photoshopped it usually is not even close to believable yet this photo seems to be split..some people say real some say fake. I could care less...just posted it. I will say that if its fake, that means it is not Jay Cutler but someone else. But photoshop...no. I mean even the shadows and angles are all right in the photo and the lighting is the same on his body as in the rest of the room. Too good for photoshop...but maybe someone that at that angle looks like Jay. I don't know.

S

----------


## JohnboyF

it's photo-shoped... I have seen it on another board

----------


## GGallin

Looks real to me!

----------


## damiongage

thinkabout it...If he only did 1 show a year....he wouldn't have enough time to get that big and back down to contest shape....in 1 yr....

----------


## Hackamaniac

I just don't see how anybody could think this looks real..

----------


## Fat Guy

> ive noticed his face has changed shape over the last couple of years.....he is fat in that pic for sure.


Me too, there seems to be a bigger brow bone and bigger jaw bonehmmm maybe a little too much growth hormone over the years? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Chins

To think this is real is to be real real dumb. There is no way in hell he could even get into that shape if he stopped working out and layed in bed for 3 months. LOL! Classic

----------


## shreaded

even if jay cutler wanted to get that out of shape in the offseason he couldnt because of all the guestposing he does plus anyone who has seen his dvds knows what kind of lifestyle he leads and knows how hard he trains year round just so he could be mr olympia. that picture is not real.

----------


## Haro3

i dont think its fake...if so its freakin amazing

----------


## Chad B

If that is real this is too.

----------


## Chad B

And this...

----------


## Hackamaniac

> If that is real this is too.


That looks more real to me than that pic of Jay!

----------


## Chad B

What is wrong with people...we can land on the moon but be can't alter a picture. Get with it people

----------


## Chad B

This is the new threat to California, coming from god knows where. BEWARE

----------


## GGallin

Those look fake, the Jay one may be a fake but its a good fake if so. Look at the lack of def in his arms and shoulders, and those are his shoulders you can tell his frame anywhere. Real or fake it looks good.

----------


## Chad B

> Those look fake, the Jay one may be a fake but its a good fake if so. Look at the lack of def in his arms and shoulders, and those are his shoulders you can tell his frame anywhere. Real or fake it looks good.


They only look fake because you know they are.

----------


## Haro3

i agree, those are some damn good pics. if the jay pic is fake someone knew what they were doing. my buddy trains in the same gym as jay and he told me hes never seen him blow up like that so it prolly is fake but hell if i know

----------


## ngreen23

No thats a pic of Jay 20 years from now, lol. It's fake...that's WAY to fat man.

----------


## GGallin

Its Reallllllll!

----------


## CSAR

It's only real if you still believe in Santa, the Easter Bunny, etc.  :LOL:

----------


## hauss man

why does it have to be fake?

have you ever seen lee priest in the off season?

----------


## sooners04

Jay Cutler does NUMEROUS off season guest appearances, he always looks a lot better than that.

----------


## GGallin

Oh no its real, and so is the easter bunny and santa and Oj Simpson is not guilty!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mark_newcastle

his face looks so funny...lol

----------


## guest589745

I can tell its fake in his face and his belly most obviously.

----------


## GV315

We have birds like that in Bama. One ate my pittbull last week. I loved that dog. Why couldnt it have taken my ex wife instead?

----------


## ITALIANMAN

fellaz fake or no fake nowa days his face is lookin all f"*** up...his jaw is huge..but honestly i dont see him ever looking like that thas is really sloppy

----------


## CSAR

Look at Sooners04 avatar pic... THAT is Jay in the offseason... Stop hating on Mr. O 2006  :LOL:

----------


## mark_newcastle

i crease up everytime i see this pic lol

----------


## Maldorf

I really agree that it is real, you can see his shape in there. I think what we have in that picture is extreme water retention. He must be on serious dbol , test or anadrol . I think its water retention induced by massive doses of aas and that it will pass as soon as he cuts back.

----------


## a lifeless plague

i would have to say this picture is real. you're acting like he is a fat pig. he definetly isn't at the bf% that he is during his shows nor did he just get off his kitchen floor after a few intense set of pushups to look more defined and pumped up for the camera. its looks like his body, huge as always, just a good offseason pic.

----------


## sooners04

Wake up people!!! Jay has 24 shows/guest appearances until next Mr. O, he always shows up in good shape. My avatar is Jay 4-5 months before Mr. O. He doesn't have time to get that fat and get in shape again.

----------


## CSAR

I can't believe some of you think it's a real pic. Take down your X-Files posters, throw away your "I was taken by aliens and all I got was an anal probe" T-shirt, and stop putting your teeth under your pillow 'cause you think you're gonna get 25 cents from the Tooth Fairy. That is NOT a real pic, but it is a pic that has been photoshopped very well. Now, go hang your stocking by the mantle with care, 'cause you're still hoping St. Nick will be there. BTW, I got ocean front property in Arizona...dirt cheap...any takers?  :LOL:

----------


## Flagg

If that's a fake then it's a ****ing good one and before you all jump on the bandwagon do most of you KNOW it's a fake or are you just agreeing with the majority.

As for the crocodile birds, very nice to look at but it's easy to see the photoshoptrickery. For instance the blurring around the head and neck which ISN'T present on Cutlers head/neck.

----------


## Loomis

I guess Cutler has a 55 inch waist in the offseason...yeah right...

----------


## Mike Dura

I wouldn't be surprised. Take a look at Lee Priest off season. I look like a slob off-season. Yah get chubby when you're bulking up. That's why it's called "bulking up"




> What a friggin slob...but I guess you do what works.

----------


## ishot2pac69

He still scares me

----------


## Knockout_Power

Looks like Ben Stiller after losing the dodgeball tournament... ****** Chuck Norris

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

Just from looking at this it seems real to me. I mean if you look behind Jay, there is a plant and this person took the time to have ONE branch cast it's shadow onto the wall behind Jay. You also have VERY detailed shots of protein powder and Oatmeal. There are a TON of shadows in this pic, and ALL of them look natural. Every fake pic I've seen has one point that is too light, something that doesn't fit in, or some type of problem with it. Yet this pic has nothing wrong with it. In my opinion, either it's Jay off season or its someone that looks like Jay but as far as the pic being fake, who would take that kind of time to make it look that good? Go look at what Jay weighs offseason and this looks about right. No way to fully prove anything, just my opinion that from what I see it looks real

SH

----------


## Knockout_Power

All I want to know is why someone would bother putting the time into making a fake? Whats the point...

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

I think that the reason that many bodybuilders attack off-season photos as being "fake" is that many people do not want to accept what this sport entails. Yes, it's great to think that you walk around all year looking like the cover of FLEX magazine and girls are hitting on you non stop. However at the level of the Olympia, these guys are putting on MASSIVE amounts of muscle AND FAT that brings them well over 300 lbs. and makes them look very unattractive, especially when they are untanned and wearing baggy clothes. Just face it, if you want to win the Olympia, you are going to look like SHIT for much of the year in order to put on 20 lbs. per year as many pros do and still come in at 3 percent bodyfat. There are ugly aspects to this sport boys.....just accept it and stop calling it "fake".

----------


## Yesevil

I think people are calling it fake because, well... it is! Someone even sayed that they workout in the same gym as him and he never gets that big. And if I'm living a lie thinking that our champions don't get that fat in the offseason then I don't want to know the truth.

----------


## Maldorf

> I think people are calling it fake because, well... it is! Someone even sayed that they workout in the same gym as him and he never gets that big. And if I'm living a lie thinking that our champions don't get that fat in the offseason then I don't want to know the truth.



Nobody has addressed the idea that maybe its a older picture when he was still trying to bulk up and gain a lot of mass in a year. Ive heard too that now he never lets himself get too high bodyfat, I saw him at the Arnold this year and he looked good there. This is probably a picture that is 5 years old or so. Like another poster said, look at all those shadows. Everything seems to fit in perfect.

----------


## Yesevil

> Nobody has addressed the idea that maybe its a older picture when he was still trying to bulk up and gain a lot of mass in a year. Ive heard too that now he never lets himself get too high bodyfat, I saw him at the Arnold this year and he looked good there. This is probably a picture that is 5 years old or so. Like another poster said, look at all those shadows. Everything seems to fit in perfect.


Hmm... hadn't considered that! It's the most likely explianation if it is real.

----------


## Haro3

> I think that the reason that many bodybuilders attack off-season photos as being "fake" is that many people do not want to accept what this sport entails. Yes, it's great to think that you walk around all year looking like the cover of FLEX magazine and girls are hitting on you non stop. However at the level of the Olympia, these guys are putting on MASSIVE amounts of muscle AND FAT that brings them well over 300 lbs. and makes them look very unattractive, especially when they are untanned and wearing baggy clothes. Just face it, if you want to win the Olympia, you are going to look like SHIT for much of the year in order to put on 20 lbs. per year as many pros do and still come in at 3 percent bodyfat. There are ugly aspects to this sport boys.....just accept it and stop calling it "fake".


im curious as to where your information comes from..? i guarantee majority of them stay relatively lean. even lee priest who was known for dirty bulking admitted that it did him more harm than good and he came in better shape when he started staying leaner year round. i think the pic is real but it could be fake i have no idea its looks real but it could be a very old pic who knows. but to say that the sport entails getting fat in the off season is bs.

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

The only info I have is from living here near Venice Beach where many major bodybuilders live. There is a Restaurant here called the Firehouse that is basically a bodybuilders restaurant and I see guys come in and order fries, breaded chicken, pudding and they look like fat slobs. They also have horrible acne from offseason bulking agents(we all know the names....no need to name them). Yet they look so horrible. They do not tan either, which not only makes the acne stand out but also gives them a pasty look. Right up the street from the Firehouse is the Rose Cafe on 4th street. Many bodybuilders come there because Golds Venice is on 4th street about 2 buildings down. I saw a bodybuilder(not a known one), in one of those string tank tops and was behind him in line. His back was so disgusting, as it was filled with whiteheads and blackheads. He also was carrying water and looked so bloated and fat it was disgusting. The women bodybuilders in this area are even worse off season. But...in my opinion..it's time to put this thread to bed. You want to believe that everyone looks great year round, no one is going to convince you otherwise. Let's just close this thread out. Whatever. The top one's look great onstage and that's what counts anyway.


SH

----------


## lcpl kill

real or not, who cares. 
That ish is fukin funny.

----------


## UberSteroids

> What a friggin slob...but I guess you do what works.


Hhaahahah  :LOL:  
Talking about bulker diet.

----------


## H20Crazy

that is such a ridiculous post and you're even more absurd for posting it.

----------


## Panzerfaust

LMAO @ any dumbass that believes that pic is legit.

Get ****ing real..

----------


## feloniness

okay so not only does he many guest appearances but he is in a magazine almost every month...not to mention he would probably have some pretty noticeable stretch marks and he doesnt even seem to in that pic...ive seen better photoshop skills

----------


## ect0m0rph

looks fake to me as well, it looks photoshopped and I just cant believe he looks like that

----------


## sonar1234

I love pro bodybuilding

----------


## BigBlack

It's real. If you stayed dialed in 365 days a year a athlete would seriously F- UP his body. Whats really F-UP is when you see these fitness women in the off season. Looking fat with extended a**omens.

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

what a shittay post to bump

----------


## GGallin

Yeah this horse has already been beaten to death!

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

I can sum this picture up in one word: *Photoshop*

----------


## H20Crazy

Can somebody please take this thread out of the forum! This is lame, insulting, and ridiculous. If anybody actually believes that this is him, i have news for you, i'm the tooth fairy. ::twinkle:: ::twinkle::

 :Lame:

----------


## diezell

thats def fake... look at his ear and you can see where they cut his face out and put it on a fat guys body

----------


## ACpower

cutler def does not get that sloppy in the offseason

----------


## WallyWorld637

> I'm almost sorry I posted it..I honestly have no idea if it is fake or not but it was on Yahoo photos..pictures of Jay Cutler. The ohter one's in the set were all real because many were him onstage and in shape. I didn't even think this was fake. You can do certain things with photo shop but honestly the program is not that great and when something is photoshopped it usually is not even close to believable yet this photo seems to be split..some people say real some say fake. I could care less...just posted it. I will say that if its fake, that means it is not Jay Cutler but someone else. But photoshop...no. I mean even the shadows and angles are all right in the photo and the lighting is the same on his body as in the rest of the room. Too good for photoshop...but maybe someone that at that angle looks like Jay. I don't know.
> 
> S


Evidently your don't know to much about photoshop. I make a living using it. It can be done, but I think it is real. jmo.

----------


## TrOAaNeN

fake

----------


## timtim

> It's real. If you stayed dialed in 365 days a year a athlete would seriously F- UP his body. Whats really F-UP is when you see these fitness women in the off season. Looking fat with extended a**omens.


all that needs to be said: dave palumbo - super shredded and over 260 YEAR ROUND

----------


## Shotput58"9'

Whether that thing is real or fake...it's just really funny. He looks so fat and surprised to see the camera.

----------


## Amateur BB111

hahah thats pretty funny looking... i don't think any pros get that sloppy ever...

----------


## oc pitbull

bumpy

----------

